# What is this rash?



## Apea08 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out what this is. My 2 year old has gotten it several times. The last time we took her to the doctor he said it's just a virus that kids sometimes get recurringly. He said it should clear up on it's own and if not they can freeze the bumps? It doesn't seem to really bother her, sometimes she says it itches.


----------



## sgvmom (Jul 6, 2013)

Do they go completely away before returning? 
Have you kept a food journal so you can see if there is anything she is eating that triggers it?


----------

